
Mark Zuckerberg Thinks We’re Idiots - okket
https://mondaynote.com/mark-zuckerberg-thinks-were-idiots-638c64dfab12
======
gigama
"It's difficult to get a man to understand something when his paycheck depends
on him not understanding it."

-Upton Sinclair

